# How to cancel a painting project with a homeowner



## paint513 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and I have a question that I'm hoping someone will be able to help me out with. In May of 2015, we were low on work and went door to door in an area that we used to service because we lived there. This area is a good hour and 20 minutes away from where we currently reside but we figured we could find some business there because people knew our name.

We gave a homeowner an estimate to paint the interior of his home and he signed the estimate and we planned to do the work. The home owner had trips planned in June so we agreed to touch base again in July to schedule the work.

By this time, we were in over our heads, working at two different job sites in the same area, trying to keep ourselves on time with these projects but always close to being behind schedule because we didn't have enough manpower to be as productive as we needed to be.

I told the home owner that we would try to get him on the schedule in August because we were so backed up on these other projects that it would be appreciated if we could hold off on his. He was nice about it and said he would wait. I kept asking my estimator (a.k.a. my husband and our painter) to give this home owner a call to schedule the work. Well, he was too busy and days turned into weeks, weeks into months and my husband never did call him back.

In the beginning of September, I received a phone call from a very upset home owner who tells me that he's tired of being put on the back burner, asks me why we haven't contacted him and wants to know if his job isn't important to us because we have "bigger, better projects going on". I told the customer how sorry I was and that he has my word we will be in touch with him by the end of September to get him on our schedule.

September 30th, the last day of September, my husband gave him a call, told him that he would look at the estimate again and call him back to discuss scheduling the work for next week. Here is the kicker, my husband doesn't want to do this project. Apparently, he under bidded it back in May because we were low on work and at the time, we had a crew available that we subbed a lot of work out to and he intended to give the work to them. We don't have this option anymore and there aren't any reliable painters in the area that this home owner lives so we can't just sub the project out to someone else.

I do not know what my rights are, as a contractor to cancel this project. It is just too far away and we are no longer servicing this area. The customer / home owner signed our estimate and I also signed it. Does anyone know what my rights are to cancel a signed estimate from May of 2015? Thanks so much. I'm sorry I had to write so much to explain the situation. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You both screwed up go do the job.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Contracts in Va are required to have a start and completion date. How much deposit did you take?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If it was OK to sign the bid, it is irrelevant how busy or what you signed it for... 

One of the quickest ways to bang up the good reputation you have is to blow this guy off after he was not only patient but willing to work with you when YOU needed him to... People tell a few people when the job is done right and they tell LOTS of people when they feel they are wronged and considering today's digital age and their ability to hit you hard on social media, it is in your best interest to get it done...

We've all had similar scheduling and bidding issues, but you LEARN from these mistakes not make them worse by blowing off a customer who has done right by you because now it's not so convenient or profitable based on your current circumstances...

The right thing to do at this point is get the job done... 

Best of luck... 8^)

.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

In that amount of time it took you to type all that horse sh!t you could have gotten the house half painted.


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

are you interchanging estimate and contract? is it a estimate only? no terms? 

terrible business but if its just a estimate you dont have any obligation to do the work.

dont low ball jobs!


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

If your involved with social media you may get beat up a bit.


----------



## paint513 (Oct 1, 2015)

We didn't take a deposit. We've received nothing and there was no actual contract. He just signed an estimate.

I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me. 

At any rate, the estimate that was signed has a section at the bottom that reads the following:

"We propose to furnish material, equipment and labor in accordance with the above specifications for the sum of ($***X.xx) Note: This proposal may be withdrawn if not accepted within 30 days".

Also - I should mention that he signed the estimate outside of the 30 day period.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

paint513 said:


> We didn't take a deposit. We've received nothing and there was no actual contract. He just signed an estimate.
> 
> I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me.
> 
> ...


Look, you are under no obligation to do the job. But not doing it will harm your reputation. You decide.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

avenge said:


> You both screwed up go do the job.


"You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch!"

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

paint513 said:


> I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me.


What is it that surprises you?

you underbid work (more than likely illegal painters were going to do it cheap so you could make a buck)

you drag the homeowner along for mnths on end

you now want to back out 

you expect a pat on the back?


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

personally I don't care about legalities of contracts, estimates, etc.. The fact is you lead this guy on thinking he was getting his house painted by your company but now because your market improved too bad for him. I bet Mr. Estimater even shook his hand and thanked him.


Somebody (aka husband) needs to either step up and keep his word or grow some balls and call the guy back and be upfront with him so he can find somebody else.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

paint513 said:


> We didn't take a deposit. We've received nothing and there was no actual contract. He just signed an estimate.
> 
> I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me.
> 
> ...


So you took ANOTHER hour and 20 minute trip out to have him sign the estimate after giving him a low-ball bid in May where he told you that he was not available in June? Something doesn't make sense here...

As to the 30 day thing, your challenge is YOU extended it by saying you were going to do the job, not once, not twice but THREE times again AFTER that 30 day period had passed... and NOW after your husband called him back after you gave your word that you would get him on your schedule, you want to bail on the guy who has been patient with you?

Look, we've all been there... underbid a job, tight schedules, not enough help, too far to drive in retrospect, etc... but these are YOUR issues not the customers, as it was for all of us... 

But the answer is not to "get out of it" because it is no longer convenient for you... when we give our word, it's value is based on how you back it up... it can be a great ASSET to demonstrate to future customers how you DID back up your word...

What would you think of someone who would do that to you? You might want to re-read your initial post and look at your business through a customers eyes...

In your situation, if you had enough built into it that you were going to sub out the job, I'd simply rent out a cheap motel for a couple of nights and get it done...

School of hard knocks isn't called that for no reason... but you are kidding yourself if you aren't taking stock of this situation to learn how to do it better...

No-one's trying to tell you that you are a bad person... they are telling you that you are a business owner... and sometimes things don't always go as planned but you not only put your signature to the estimate but gave your word that you'd get him on your schedule...

.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Not doing the job will probably cost you more in the long run than doing it for no profit or even at a small loss.

It's hard to build a good reputation. Whether it is legal to bail or not, it's not the RIGHT thing to do.

Your surprised by the responses? I'm surprised by your question!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

paint513 said:


> I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me.



Well, there's this issue of integrity you guys seem to have...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

paint513 said:


> We didn't take a deposit. We've received nothing and there was no actual contract. He just signed an estimate.
> 
> I can't believe some of the responses from you people. It just amazes me.
> 
> ...



You both dicked the guy around and what exactly do you do? Answer the phone for no apparent reason? You couldn't have called him back yourself?

What the hell is a signed estimate for if it isn't a contract? So you want to back out of a signed estimate? WTF

Just have your husband tell the guy "I'm an idiot, I bid it too low, you're too far away I dicked you around and my wife is worthless so I don't want the job, besides I'll probably use crappy paint and give you a crappy job because I bid it too low".

I'm going to edit my first post..... don't do the job you're doing the guy a favor.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

paint513 said:


> I do not know what my rights are, as a contractor to cancel this project. It is just too far away and we are no longer servicing this area. !


What state ?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

These are the reasons the rest of us have to deal with skittish customers from time to time. Because they got jerked around by a "contractor" who is out low balling and is admittedly in over their head. 

Go do the job, make sure the customer knows you are very sorry that you let it get away from you and that you appreciate him. Do a good job, it's not his fault you miss bid the job.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Every contractor makes mistakes when bidding jobs. Every contractor bids a jobs too low and looks for reasons to change the price and/or back out. Every contractor presents bids to customers and then has to do some squirming and wiggling to increase the price or cancel the job. Any contractor who says otherwise if full of beans.

You said the homeowner signed the estimate (bid). I don't believe signing a bid makes a contractual obligation. The general rule is that estimates and bids expire in 30 days. Everyone knows that prices constantly change. The chances are almost zero that this job will go any further other than having an angry person 80 miles away, but if it did the only thing courts care about is what is in writing and I don't believe verbally telling the customer you would do the work extends the 30-day period. Especially, since you never set an exact date.

While homeowners have the right to cancel contracts with little to no obligations or liabilities I believe that contractors have a huge number of reasons to legally back out of a contract. When a homeowner makes rude comments and threatens me because my employees are late I tell the customer that we will not subject our employees to any type of abuse and their contract is cancelled. Drop a bomb on the customer for his rude statements and actions.

Personally, I would not worry about a customer that lives 80 miles (minutes) from my office. The next time he calls tell him you cancelled the job because of his rude statements.

There are hundreds of reasons contractors can cancel contracts even after the work has started. I walk off jobs when a customer or relative makes rude comments, is stupid drunk and beligerrent, tells me that I am ripping him off, is physically threatening a family member. 

You don't have to take crap just because someone is paying you money and in your case you certainly should not take any crap before the work begins.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> The next time he calls tell him you cancelled the job because of his rude statements.



What rude statements??


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'd tell the guy that you'll have to respectfully decline because you are not in a position to perform the work. You don't have to tell him that you have a better gig elsewhere. You are not obligated to explain yourself any further than suggesting that he find someone else.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> Every contractor makes mistakes when bidding jobs. Every contractor bids a jobs too low and looks for reasons to change the price and/or back out. Every contractor presents bids to customers and then has to do some squirming and wiggling to increase the price or cancel the job. Any contractor who says otherwise if full of beans.
> 
> You said the homeowner signed the estimate (bid). I don't believe signing a bid makes a contractual obligation. The general rule is that estimates and bids expire in 30 days. Everyone knows that prices constantly change. The chances are almost zero that this job will go any further other than having an angry person 80 miles away, but if it did the only thing courts care about is what is in writing and I don't believe verbally telling the customer you would do the work extends the 30-day period. Especially, since you never set an exact date.
> 
> ...


Pretty much everything you said is wrong but hey it's coming from a guy that thins all his paint a lot. The customer who says you're ripping them off he's right even if he is drunk.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> Every contractor makes mistakes when bidding jobs. Every contractor bids a jobs too low and looks for reasons to change the price and/or back out. Every contractor presents bids to customers and then has to do some squirming and wiggling to increase the price or cancel the job. Any contractor who says otherwise if full of beans.
> 
> You said the homeowner signed the estimate (bid). I don't believe signing a bid makes a contractual obligation. The general rule is that estimates and bids expire in 30 days. Everyone knows that prices constantly change. The chances are almost zero that this job will go any further other than having an angry person 80 miles away, but if it did the only thing courts care about is what is in writing and I don't believe verbally telling the customer you would do the work extends the 30-day period. Especially, since you never set an exact date.
> 
> ...


There may be reasons on how they can "get out of it", but in this situation, not ethical ones...

As to extending beyond the 30 days, they made quid pro quo promises to the guy INCLUDING giving him their word that he would be put on the schedule in exchange for him waiting... the reason it went beyond the 30 days had nothing to do with the customer...
The customer didn't underbid (although still trying to figure out how you "underbid" it if you were going to sub it out)... the contractor did...

The customer didn't delay it... the contractor did (multiple times)...

The customer didn't not return calls... the contractor did...

The customer didn't solicit business an hour and 20 minutes away... the contractor did...

The customer didn't keep changing the schedule screwing up the contractors schedule... the contractor did...

The customer didn't make false representations... the contractor did...​.
Give us ONE valid ethical reason based on the information provided in this situation where the contractor would be justified in screwing this guy after all that...

Because there's quite a list of reasons why it would be unethical to do so...

The only one who has "taken any crap" in this scenario is the customer... and THEN you want to tell this contractor the next time the customer calls to tell them you cancelled the job because HE was rude?...

OK... 



Paint513... I'd advise you and your husband to suck it up and do the right thing... it sucks, we've all been there to one degree or another, but if you bid it high enough to pay a sub to do it, it's not like you're taking it in the pants... just not getting a home run...

And you'll be able to move on knowing you did the right thing, not necessarily the convenient thing...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

digiconsoo said:


> What rude statements??


This statement is rude and condescending:

"asks me why we haven't contacted him and wants to know if his job isn't important to us because we have "bigger, better projects going on". 

One serious problem is being rude and condescending is like a viral disease. So many people are rude and subjected to rudeness by others that the condescending attitude is like the norm and goes unnoticed. I have blown up at hundreds of customers and told them that they made rude comments to me 5 times in less than 5 minutes and these people don't even know they are being rude, but when confronted they think it is morally right and acceptable at the same time.

I find that people are over-anxious, selfish, self-centered and they think the world revolves only around them. An intelligent and decent person asks polite questions and does not make accusations.

The correct way to speak to a contractor:

"Mr. Contractor, is there a reason why you keep postponing my job?"

What kind of person wants to push a contractor to do a job he does not want. 

Bidding for a general contractor has a different set of legal and moral rules because the general contractor locks himself into a contract where the bidder can cause him to lose money. Homeowners don't lose money and only gain when a contractor underbids a job. It is a horrible residential customer who would try to force a contractor to do a job when he knows the contractor bid the job to low because that is not a morally nice way to treat people and I consider that the same as stealing.

I have zero tolerance for customers who make rude comments and I walk off no less than two service calls every week usually within the first few minutes because of the things people say.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you expect warm words of encouragement?

You treated him badly and lied to him, but as no money has changed hands, you may be able to bail without legal consequences (depending on your state), and if he takes you to small claims court, you can probably fight him off. You shouldn't be surprised or complain if he goes out of his way to damage your reputation, though - you and your husband are doing the wrong thing.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> This statement is rude and condescending:
> 
> "asks me why we haven't contacted him and wants to know if his job isn't important to us because we have "bigger, better projects going on".


Rude and condescending?






pcplumber said:


> One serious problem is being rude and condescending is like a viral disease. So many people are rude and subjected to rudeness by others that the condescending attitude is like the norm and goes unnoticed. *I have blown up at hundreds of customers and told them that they made rude comments to me 5 times in less than 5 minutes *and these people don't even know they are being rude, but when confronted they think it is morally right and acceptable at the same time.


So you justify walking on a job for rudeness and then practice it yourself?...





pcplumber said:


> I find that people are over-anxious, selfish, self-centered and they think the world revolves only around them. An intelligent and decent person asks polite questions and does not make accusations.
> 
> The correct way to speak to a contractor:
> 
> ...


It hasn't been said that the customer knew the contractor bid it too low... and even IF he knew, he wasn't the one who provided the bid... if you try to lay the blame for that on the customer, that's you trying to make YOUR problem the customers... trying to equate it to stealing is ridiculous when YOU provided the number that you BOTH agreed on...

Additionally, the customer wasn't trying to force anything... Paint513 not only said he was nice about having to wait but did so to HELP the contractor alleviate the pressure with their schedule...

paint513 said:


> I told the home owner that we would try to get him on the schedule in August because we were so backed up on these other projects that it would be appreciated if we could hold off on his. *He was nice about it and said he would wait. *I kept asking my estimator* (a.k.a. my husband and our painter) to give this home owner a call to schedule the work. Well, he was too busy and days turned into weeks, weeks into months and my husband never did call him back.*


The one being rude and unprofessional here was the contractor... that is a simple fact... after the customer was nice and accommodating to work with the contractor they not only didn't get him on the schedule like they said they would but NEVER EVEN CALLED HIM BACK...

So in your mind it is unreasonable for the customer to then ask...


paint513 said:


> *In the beginning of September, I received a phone call from a very upset home owner who tells me that he's tired of being put on the back burner, *asks me *why we haven't contacted him *and wants to know if his job isn't important to us because we have "bigger, better projects going on".


What is ironic about this is that the contractor said in essence themselves that they have bigger, "better projects going on"... his question was totally justified IMHO as they were not only not doing what they said they would do but not communicating with him...




pcplumber said:


> I have zero tolerance for customers who make rude comments and I walk off no less than two service calls every week usually within the first few minutes because of the things people say.


If you walk off over a HUNDRED service calls every year because of what is in your mind rude comments, what you "perceive" to be "rude" may just be in your mind...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> This statement is rude and condescending:
> 
> "asks me why we haven't contacted him and wants to know if his job isn't important to us because we have "bigger, better projects going on".
> 
> ...


The HO was nice the first time they put him off. It's not the HO's responsibility to have to call the contractor repeatedly. How's the HO know it was underbid? If a contractor doesn't want a job don't bid it or bid it high, only a moron would underbid it. Only a moron would consider taking a low bid from a contractor stealing.

If you've walked off hundreds of jobs and at least 2 per week you're the jerkoff.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pre-qualify every potential customer.*

Right about now might be a good time to restructure your bidding process. Before I even take the time to give an estimate, I find out what their time-frame is for getting the work done. Otherwise, you're wasting your time and others. * Everything else could've been avoided by simply asking and confirming when he wanted the work done*. Make it one of the questions you ask when you're screening calls for estimates.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> The HO was nice the first time they put him off. It's not the HO's responsibility to have to call the contractor repeatedly. How's the HO know it was underbid? If a contractor doesn't want a job don't bid it or bid it high, only a moron would underbid it. Only a moron would consider taking a low bid from a contractor stealing.
> 
> If you've walked off hundreds of jobs and at least 2 per week you're the jerkoff.


I'm still trying to figure out how it was "underbid" if it had enough in it to pay a sub crew and still make money...

Either they wanted to "steal" money from the sub, according to pcplumbers definition, or there's enough to do the job and make a profit just not a home-run...

IMHO, the issue here is the travel distance... because "underbid" doesn't make sense and it doesn't sound like the customer is in anyway being unreasonable..... as I suggested earlier, the way to deal with it is get a cheap motel and use the extra 2 1/2 - 3 hours in travel time that would have been necessary to bang it out... the money in the bid they provided the customer that was over and above what they were going to pay the sub should easily cover it... 

Might even suggest bringing the wife along and they go out to dinner one or two of the nights...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

stelzerpainting said:


> * Everything else could've been avoided by simply asking and confirming when he wanted the work done*. Make it one of the questions you ask when you're screening calls for estimates.


According to the HO that was done, it was supposed to be done in July, then they put him off till August. He agreed at that time to wait. He didn't hear from them in August, calls them in the beginning of September, husband doesn't call him until the end of September. Then says '"Let me look at the estimate and get back to you" WTF

Simple fact is if you fall behind you must keep in contact with any customers you have down the line. Almost every one of my jobs get extended and I don't leave a job until it's finished unless I have one waiting written in stone. I go down my list and call them weekly if I have to that's how I keep them waiting for sometimes a year.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

KAP said:


> Might even suggest bringing the wife along and they go out to dinner one or two of the nights...


Oh goodness no, she has to stay behind to answer the phone so her husband can call them back......or not.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't know about the painter but i would punch that plumber right in the nose..


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> Oh goodness no, she has to stay behind to answer the phone so her husband can call them back......or not.


Well, I heard that they do have cell phones nowadays... :whistling

At the end of a long day, it's nice to come back to your lady...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i don't know about the painter but i would punch that plumber right in the nose..


I can't imagine running a business where your stress level is so high that you've "blown up at hundreds of customers" and walking off 2 jobs per week then not being able to recognize that the problem just might be the one "blowing up"...

Talk about a schedule stresser... can you imagine working with someone that you don't know WHICH 2 jobs you're going to end up walking off that week?

Pcplumber, not trying to tell you how to run your business and such, but were you just being hyperbolic or do you really operate like that?... :blink:

.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

KAP said:


> Pcplumber, not trying to tell you how to run your business and such, but were you just being hyperbolic or do you really operate like that?... :blink:
> 
> .


Believe me you won't teach him anything he's got several business and walks away from hundreds of customers.....he's the Donald Trump of contracting.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> I'd tell the guy that you'll have to respectfully decline because you are not in a position to perform the work. You don't have to tell him that you have a better gig elsewhere. You are not obligated to explain yourself any further than suggesting that he find someone else.


My personal opinion is that this is the best response. I might suggest sending the customer a $50.00 gift certificate to a dining establishment as a way of saying you are sorry and that you take a little responsibility for the delay and/or confusion.

Andy.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

A phrase I like to use occasionally is - If you have ethics only when it's convenient, you don't have any at all.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> I'd tell the guy that you'll have to respectfully decline because you are not in a position to perform the work. You don't have to tell him that you have a better gig elsewhere. You are not obligated to explain yourself any further than suggesting that he find someone else.





ScipioAfricanus said:


> My personal opinion is that this is the best response. I might suggest sending the customer a $50.00 gift certificate to a dining establishment as a way of saying you are sorry and that you take a little responsibility for the delay and/or confusion.
> 
> Andy.


I don't see how that's acceptable at all with the manner that the HO was handled and then to hear a line of crap like that after waiting 3 months. If I were the HO I'd be looking for the first place to leave a negative review and stick your gift certificate where the sun doesn't shine.

Why spend the money on a gift certificate if you're backing out because it was underbid? The absolute right thing to do is go do the job if you lose money or not and give the HO a gift certificate. It's called customer service if you don't have it get the ***** out of the way and make room for the contractors that do.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Have to say that imo doing the work would make a bad mistake worse even thos it would be the ethical thing to do. 

The customer has been poisoned with doubt and no matter how good the work is, there will be a problem that he will focus on and rub your nose in. It will only get worse once you start work. Tell the truth, apologize and end the relationship. A gift as mentioned would be a nice touch.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

avenge said:


> The HO was nice the first time they put him off. It's not the HO's responsibility to have to call the contractor repeatedly. How's the HO know it was underbid? If a contractor doesn't want a job don't bid it or bid it high, only a moron would underbid it. Only a moron would consider taking a low bid from a contractor stealing.
> 
> If you've walked off hundreds of jobs and at least 2 per week you're the jerkoff.


I am guessing that you never make mistakes. 

One of the great qualities that I have is I have no problem with changing horses in the middle of the stream. I am in business to make a profit on every job. There was several years where my company was booked three months in advance and customers that were scheduled were moved or cancelled base on jobs that had priorities. When we had a few earthquakes in California we cancelled jobs that were sheduled for two to three months in advance to help people whose homes were flooded and destroyed. 

When we cancelled jobs due to the earthquakes we had an entirely different generation of people who had common sense and compassion. Today, most people, old and young, are selfish, self-centered, narcistic and egotistical. I am not exagerrating when I say that customer flip out when my employees are two minutes late and because they don't understand that maybe my employee had to use a restroom, get gas, got stuck in traffic, or whatever I don't take crap from any customer who talks down to me.

I've been working with customers since about 1965 and I've seen a huge difference in the way people treat each other. I've seen a significant difference in the past 10 years. The problem with most young people today is they don't know how nice people were 40 to 50 years ago and the people today think being rude is normal and acceptable.

Crap happens and jobs get cancelled every day. If the customer doesn't understand that his job was cancelled due to the painter taking on too much work, the price was underbid, employees quit and the painter doesn't have enough help, or whatever, then I think the customer is naive, or just plain selfish.

Personally, I would call the customer, apologize and tell him that something came up where he can't do the job. I would not give the customer a reason because reasons only create arguments and the customer really doesn't care about the reason. If the customer doesn't understand then let him blow steam, but there is no way I would feel bad. Intelligent customers should have their Plan B ready and this painter is not the last painter in the world.

Sure, it would be great if we were all Goody Two Shoes like some people, but we are not. Being late to arrive on a job and cancelling jobs happens every day and should be an expectation and not a surprise. We don't live in an ideal world. Not every job is ideal and things we do not have control over happen and we have to cancel jobs.

Is every customer so ignorant they don't realize that jobs get postponed several times and cancelled.

For the past two years, I've had serious Vertigo spells where I had to go to the emergency room two times. I've also had several serious spells where I was totally incapacitated for entire work days several days in a row. Do you think customers care or are nice when I had to cancel jobs. Of course not! Instead, they are so selfish and ignorant they write bad reviews about my company. 

Cancel the paint job, forget about it and don't let it be the last job you cancel because we all make mistakes and we don't need to beat ourselves up by doing jobs we don't want.


----------

